

Ruby Procs And Lambdas (And The Difference Between Them) - thekguy
http://www.skorks.com/2010/05/ruby-procs-and-lambdas-and-the-difference-between-them/

======
jpr
I for one don't understand why it needs both? Wouldn't it be a lot simpler to
use only one or the other?

~~~
TrevorBurnham
The whole article makes me yearn for the Python "there's just one way to do
it" philosophy. It's one thing to have a special-case syntax for brevity or
readability; it's another thing to have several equivalent all-purpose
syntaxes. I get that Ruby 1.9 is transitional; hopefully the old syntaxes will
be banished in Ruby 2.

